# Line Breeding



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I've done some line breeding. I either got something great OR something went really wrong. What do you think??


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Me thinks you got a degree in graphic artistry.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I heard about those German Monkey Goat Dogs. People are talking far & wide about your new line. Everyone wants one, Jerry.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I heard about those German Monkey Goat Dogs. People are talking far & wide about your new line. Everyone wants one, Jerry.


Oh, THOSE! Oh, of course...... I just didn't recognize it right away.


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

That's not a German Monkey Goat Dog!!!!!!!!!!! :evil: 

That's clearly a Small-Balled Chimp-Rammer.


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

...one more...



> I've done some line breeding. I either got something great OR something went really wrong. What do you think??


Ahhhh! Evans is in the deeeeep South?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thank you for pointing out my error, Andres. Indeed you are right, it is a Small Balled Chimp Rammer, & clearly from way Down in the Deeeeeeep South.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I always said I wanted a pet goat... no, really.. ask anyone that knows me :lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Actually, I also tell everyone I want a pet monkey... so there you have it Jerry, you invented my ideal breed


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Actually, I also tell everyone I want a pet monkey... so there you have it Jerry, you invented my ideal breed


Actually, you have mentioned both........ I just forgot the part about having them in one animal.


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

So okay Jerry, since I live in the deep South.....when are you gonna be having another litter. Are they aggressive enough to keep the ******** at bey :lol: :lol: ???!!!! Are they easy keepers? Only need one if he is indeed a Small -Balled Chimp Rammer!!!! Are you sure his family tree has enough forks in it......oh, I could go on and on and on....

You are sooooo bad!!!!
Debbie


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Mike, all men at some point in their lives, want a pet monkey. (I heard a joke about that on a Dane Cook DVD I have)


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

*funny stuff*

Now that is funny. how much is the stud fee?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I've actually looked into Pygmy Goats before :lol: They're cool as hell, but pretty useless for anything, so other than the novelty of training a goat (yes they can be trained but only for very basic things like come when called or respond to their name...), they'd just be an ornament in the front yard. But they are social and curious creatures... the males like to charge at you though :lol:

Interesting (useless) fact: If you put sheep and goats in the same pen, the sheeps will dominate -- sheep charge, goats rear up first... so while t he goat is rearing up, the sheep is charging the goat.

I should just buy a damn petting zoo n get it over with :lol:


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Hahaha, judging from your pics it looks like you have a really nice house. I couldn't imagine seeing a bunch of goats in front of a really nice house. That would make me literally ROFLOL!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I won't be here for long, I'm looking at acreage with agricultural zoning, the particular property I'm looking at has horse stables that can be converted to dog kennels easily enough, n no problem having goats there... the neighbors might think it a little weird though, I don't see any other animals besides dogs and horses in that area :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think yas still got it wrong. Thats a Simian canine ball rammer. 
VERY effective apprehension tactics and not a lot of paper work concerning bites on the perp.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Good for you! My breeder converted 1/2 of her horse stables into outdoor a/c & heated whelping areas (2). Gretchen's pups were moved out there so they could start getting used to the sights/sounds/smells of outside, plus Gretchen is one of those dogs that would rather be outside than inside.


----------

